# Where to place No Soliciting sign



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I want to buy a 2x8 No Soliciting sign for our home, but the issue is where I would position it. I have a walkway leading up to my front door. We have 2 small columns. We also have a sidelite window next to our front door. 

My first thought was to put it next to our walkway before someone would even make it to or front door. My second idea was to just put it on our glass storm door above the handle somewhere.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> I want to buy a 2x8 No Soliciting sign for our home, but the issue is where I would position it. I have a walkway leading up to my front door. We have 2 small columns. We also have a sidelite window next to our front door.
> 
> My first thought was to put it next to our walkway before someone would even make it to or front door. My second idea was to just put it on our glass storm door above the handle somewhere.


 may i ask why..a front walk is a welcome to the door... and so is your door bell


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> may i ask why..a front walk is a welcome to the door... and so is your door bell


Kids in the house. 
After school strangers.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Kids in the house.
> After school strangers.


 Ok we have had the same thing in our area and ask our local agents what would be best.....quote""tell you kids not to answer the door if they don't know who it is....a sign no soliciting sign is only for asking for money.....no tresspassing is come at your own risk they still can come to the door......hope that helps..ben


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> Ok we have had the same thing in our area and ask our local agents what would be best.....quote""tell you kids not to answer the door if they don't know who it is....a sign no soliciting sign is only for asking for money.....no tresspassing is come at your own risk they still can come to the door......hope that helps..ben


So it sounds like we should just away from it.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> So it sounds like we should just away from it.


 seem like not matter what they come to the door to find out you don't want them there....My kids were not allowed to answer the door...they looked out peek hole ....to see who it was...


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> seem like not matter what they come to the door to find out you don't want them there....My kids were not allowed to answer the door...they looked out peek hole ....to see who it was...


Our door doesn't have a peep hole. Wish it did.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

On the dogs collar, I hate the ones that wont leave when you tell them no.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Our door doesn't have a peep hole. Wish it did.


 you could have one installed easy to do... it is diy project ..if door is not glass...if it is...how about having them look out a window.....Hey just a thought my friend put in fake cameras with battery operated lights... cut down on visitors....guess they diden't want to be on camera..so to speak...he told me it was about 25.00 investment.... I do have a security system....how about that did you think about that....


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

"Graveyard worker. 
Please respect my sleeping hours. 
Thanks!"


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Pic of a Rottweiler..Guard dog on duty


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

As I've gotten older, I've grown extremely intolerant of solicitations of all kinds. Kirby Vacuums? Absolutely not! Telemarketer? I get the person's name & employee number, and tell them to take my phone number off their call list, and if they ever call again I'm holding him/her personally responsible. Mormon Missionaries? Thanks, but no thanks!

Nobody has any inherent right to come to my home or office (personally or by phone) and infringe on my time. Whether they call me, or come to my door, I'll kindly remind them of that. The first time.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> As I've gotten older, I've grown extremely intolerant of solicitations of all kinds. Kirby Vacuums? Absolutely not! Telemarketer? I get the person's name & employee number, and tell them to take my phone number off their call list, and if they ever call again I'm holding him/her personally responsible. Mormon Missionaries? Thanks, but no thanks!
> 
> Nobody has any inherent right to come to my home or office (personally or by phone) and infringe on my time. Whether they call me, or come to my door, I'll kindly remind them of that. The first time.


DrHicks I turn it on them, when they call. I keep them on the phone as long as I can. Talking everything from the weather too including telling them I am lonely please don't hang up. They don't call back.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hardway said:


> DrHicks I turn it on them, when they call. I keep them on the phone as long as I can. Talking everything from the weather too including telling them I am lonely please don't hang up. They don't call back.


Yeah, I've got some friends who do that too. They thoroughly enjoy the entertainment. Not me. I hate being on the phone anyway, so the fewer the conversations, the better. :no:


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Something that is happening in our area (NE Ohio), they knock on door, then if there is no answer they break in.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ravenworks said:


> Something that is happening in our area (NE Ohio), they knock on door, then if there is no answer they break in.


I think that's a pretty common operating procedure, actually. Unfortunately...


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

So is the vote to place a No Soliciting sign or stay away from it


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have one on my front door. I hate salespeople or religious idiots coming up and knocking. If they do anyway, they get a few choice words.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> So is the vote to place a No Soliciting sign or stay away from it


I really don't think it matters much. The hard-core people - the ones you absolutely hate to have come around - are going to ignore a "No Soliciting" sign anyway.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> I really don't think it matters much. The hard-core people - the ones you absolutely hate to have come around - are going to ignore a "No Soliciting" sign anyway.


True very true


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

I made a sign that I put on the inside of my storm door (facing out) that reads 'All Solicitors Will Be Sacked'. 

I'm a Monty Python fan, if it wasn't obvious. 

If someone comes to the door anyway, I'll send out the mother in law to regale them with stories of her latest medical procedure on the front steps. So far, ten minutes is the record.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Marqed97 said:


> I made a sign that I put on the inside of my storm door (facing out) that reads 'All Solicitors Will Be Sacked'.
> 
> I'm a Monty Python fan, if it wasn't obvious.
> 
> If someone comes to the door anyway, I'll send out the mother in law to regale them with stories of her latest medical procedure on the front steps. So far, ten minutes is the record.


Classic


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Marqed97 said:


> I made a sign that I put on the inside of my storm door (facing out) that reads 'All Solicitors Will Be Sacked'.
> 
> I'm a Monty Python fan, if it wasn't obvious.
> 
> If someone comes to the door anyway, I'll send out the mother in law to regale them with stories of her latest medical procedure on the front steps. So far, ten minutes is the record.


Can you take a picture of it please. Lol


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Around here, solicitors must be licensed. If you call and complain, the police check and ticket them if they don't have one. Then they are escorted to city hall to buy a license.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Can you take a picture of it please. Lol


I'll see what I can do


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

Goodness I detest them too, electric companies, telephone companies, religious proselytizers, kids selling magazines to 'win a scholarship', I want to put up a sign too but fear it won't stop many, if any. Besides, I already promised hubby the first sign I make with be for the back gate "Plant Cemetary - where all good plants come to die young" (as half of what we put in do just that).


----------

